# My dirty little boy



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

We love our freshly-groomed poodles, but I also love to let Polo get DIRTY!! We took him for a swim in a fountain, then ran through a field... This is the end product. He gets a bath this evening :act-up:

Pardon the slight blur; bf took these pics on his blackberry.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a little mud ball. LOL. My last poodle, Clara, hated to get dirty- she was such a priss. My puppy Bonnie could care less. She runs straight through the dog poop with some regularity and if she finds a bit of mud- ooo, boy, time for fun! 

Your pup is very cute!


----------



## rawdogs (Apr 30, 2011)

I think its lovely that you allow him to behave like a real dog,my neighbour has a Bichon that is never allowed to walk anywhere other than the streets in case she gets dirty,never had a run in the park or woods:argh:.


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

4paws so cute I love when mine are clean and fluffy but I looooove to see how much fun they have getting dirty rolling around in who knows what!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Hurray for the dirty puppies....so much fun and so much work! Polo looks to have had quite the blast!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

A happy dirty dog!

I am eternally grateful I ended up with a black dog, as he is a pig in a poodle coat; he lives to be dirty. I don't envy those of you with light-coloured dogs!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

He sure did look like he had fun! My husband loves to take Gigi out in our backyard to play and I cringe a little inside because she always comes back wet and dirty, but I know she has to run around. Right before bath time we really let her go to town out there.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

I think if a poodle likes to get dirty, he should be allowed to. It's a quality of life thing. I know some dogs are prissy, but prissy owners are silly to me when the dog clearly wants nothng more than to fling himself into a muddy puddle or steaming pile of poo (not that I would actually want that) but I get tremendous satisfaction when I see Polo having fun. Especially when spa time is scheduled! 
JE-UK: I bet it's a relief to have a dark dog so you can't see the dirt, but I prefer being able to see it so I know how clean he is after his bath. Also, his black nylon collar left a dark ring around his neck that I wouldn't have noticed if he was black lol. Makes me want to get a different martingale collar.

Thank you all for your sweet comments!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My husband (Russ) takes our cream spoo out to play in the sprinklers while he is watering because she just loves it. She dries quickly so it isn't normally a big deal (water rolls off her hair unlike my last spoo). My mother lives with us now. She always says with some annoyance, "There goes good-time Russ messing up Bonnie hairdo again." Bonnie loves good-time Russ.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

outwest said:


> My husband (Russ) takes our cream spoo out to play in the sprinklers while he is watering because she just loves it. She dries quickly so it isn't normally a big deal (water rolls off her hair unlike my last spoo). My mother lives with us now. She always says with some annoyance, "There goes good-time Russ messing up Bonnie hairdo again." Bonnie loves good-time Russ.


Polo had his introduction to sprinklers this spring, well, it's basically summer here already. He didn't know what to do! Someone was testing the system so they kept popping out of the ground, spraying, then disappearing. Now there's a water restriction, so no more sprinklers!


----------

